# HP Pavilion DV6000 not connecting to internet



## Rich9876 (May 17, 2009)

I have an HP Pavilion DV6000 which has worked fine since purchase. Last week set up a network at home so all my PCs could access same internet connection. All the other PCs can access the internet with no problem but not the HP. I have connected the ethernet cable to another PC and it works fine so it is not a cabling issue (and when it is plugged into the HP the green connection light comes on). I have tried restoring factory settings and turning everything off and on again and still no joy. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Rich9876 (May 17, 2009)

Virgin Media.
Modem supplied by Mirgin Media - model number: E08C013.00

Belkin 5-Port 10/100 Network Switch - Model number: F5D5131-5

Wired connection (ethernet).
Windows Vista Home.
Internet Explorer.

Standard "Intenet Explorer cannot disply the webpage" message comes up when trying to connect to the internet. I then clieck on "Diagnose Connect Problems" and it says "There might be a problem with one or more network adapters on this computer". I have also clicked on "Automatically get new IP settings for the network adapter "Local Area Connection"" but it says "Windows tried the following repair, 'Automatically get new IP settings for the network adapter "Local Area Connection"', but it did not fix the problem.

I have connected the computer direct to the modem and message is the same.
All other computer in the network are connecting to the internet with no problems.

I have tried your Command instructions but get this message after the typing the first bit of text then pressing Enter "Reply from 169.254.123.185: Destination host unreachable."


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Rich9876 (May 17, 2009)

Done all of that but still no access to internet.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connect the machine directly to the modem and see if it will connect.


----------



## Rich9876 (May 17, 2009)

OK, I turned off all the computers on the network, unplugged the modem and then turned it on again. The HP laptop is now connecting to the interent fine but now none of the other computers will connect!

It seems I can now only connect to the internt using 1 computer at a time - what am doing wrong?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I just looked at your configuration again, problem solved!

You have a plain modem and an Ethernet switch. You need a broadband router, not a switch to connect multiple machines. Not sure how I missed that the first time!


----------

